# How big a boat



## dhwelder (Mar 4, 2012)

How big a boat would you feel comfortable in going to do a blue water over night trip so to the nipple or the spur, we have a 26 cape horn but that not to big that far out to me, thanks


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

been farther and longer in out GW 25 CC


----------



## dhwelder (Mar 4, 2012)

We're the seas good the whole time you were out or did they turn bad


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I've been to the nipple in a 20' CC and on the right weekend it isn't an issue but to me going out there and staying the night doesn't sound like a ton of fun on that small of a boat.

But you may be a more adventurous soul than me and you might enjoy it.

I don't think you'd be in any danger of sinking. If that's your question.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

oh good lord, i was out a week or so ago, the seas were 1-3 and on the return trip they were 4-6 with some taller ones mixed in. Just take your time and do not over do the boats capabilities. U should have no problem in your 26 footer, just watch the weather and have some time in the boat and learn how she handles different wave patterns and the such.....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've done overnighters to the rigs on smaller boats. The main issue is generally comfort. A lot of 26ft boats have more than ample fuel capacity and storage for food and drinks, but if it gets rough you can't get out of the weather. Just watch the weather and you should be fine


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Chris V said:


> I've done overnighters to the rigs on smaller boats. The main issue is generally comfort. A lot of 26ft boats have more than ample fuel capacity and storage for food and drinks, but if it gets rough you can't get out of the weather. Just watch the weather and you should be fine


This^^ I just like to be comfortable lol 

You would be plenty safe


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I do it in my 26 pursuit and even to the rigs regularly. Have been caught in some big stuff. Your boat will take it, it just comes down to your confidence and boat handling abilities when the seas get crazy. I always try to go when its 2 ft or less. Summer storms are what will get you.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*overnighter*

a properly maintained 26 foot boat is plenty of fiberglass for a 24 hour trip.
you will need to have all safety gear regardless of the size of your craft i dont spend the night on the water without a Offshore life raft 2 epirbs and class one Life jackets spare bilge pumps and enough food and water for me to survive period i dont care if its a 72 custom carolina not gonna happen with me on the boat. regardless of the size of the boat anything can happen so always be prepared and dont be foolish better safe than sorry. 
Sat. Weather is another absolute must have nohing like being able to see the storm before it hits you. 

remember when buying safety gear all of the above mentioned items combined wont cost half the amount your wife will pay for your funeral.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I saw a bay skiff at the yellow gravel when we were there a few weeks ago.....but it was flatter than flat.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

I usually overnight at least twice a year on my 26 Regulator. I am sure that a bigger boat is more comfortable, but pick your days and you will be fine. Have stayed at Spur and all the floaters out to Horn Mountain on this boat and will continue to do so. One thing I have changed is the number of people on that type of trip, even with fuel prices I usually only have 3 of us on an overnighter. More than that gets crowded quick with all the gear everyone brings.
Maclin


----------

